# How often will I get relocated if I have a family?



## Kay_87 (22 Sep 2015)

I know on the official site says "expect to be relocated every few years"
I am wondering this is also the same for Aviation system tech? And does having family play into the situation?


----------



## Harrigan (22 Sep 2015)

The short answers are:
1. Yes
2. Not really.  CM's may try to accommodate preferences, but the 'needs of the service' are paramount.

Harrigan


----------



## BinRat55 (22 Sep 2015)

Kay_87 said:
			
		

> I know on the official site says "expect to be relocated every few years"
> I am wondering this is also the same for Aviation system tech? And does having family play into the situation?



To expand a little on Harrigan's answer - 

1. Yes - but... every few years could mean 3 years to 10 years. Hard air trades are less likely to move so often, but they still move. And only to locations where the trade is active. you probable wouldn't see a crewman (armored) in Goose Bay...

2. Not really - a "CM" in case you or anyone else reading this thread is not aware - is your "Career Manager". This is the person assigned to take care of your trade / usually rank specific and all the positions available within your trade. For the most part (and Harrigan nailed it here) needs of the service are paramount. Just having family doesn't quite cut it here. Now, if there are real extenuating circumstances that would cause you the need to be in a certain spot, and it's not unrealistic, there are avenues you can take - still, all without a guarantee, but know that there is no "cut-and-dry" here.

Relocating is a huge part of what we do and it happens to thousands of us annually (APS is a season in the CAF...) The military does make it "fairly" painless - not everyone has an easy posting, but it's not as bad as you would think. Imagine - my son has literally hundreds and hundreds of friends as he was in 6 schools between grade 5 and 12!


----------



## mariomike (22 Sep 2015)

Kay_87 said:
			
		

> I am wondering this is also the same for Aviation system tech? And does having family play into the situation?



This may help,

Beginning life as an AVN-Tech, family in tow  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/77616.0;nowap
5 pages.


----------



## smale436 (23 Sep 2015)

If you don't want to move much and are an aircraft technician, ask to come to Cold Lake. You won't go anywhere for at least ten years. There are many people here who have done over twenty consecutive years here as well. Granted, at that point they did not want to leave.


----------



## BinRat55 (23 Sep 2015)

CDNAIRFORCE said:
			
		

> If you don't want to move much and are an aircraft technician, ask to come to Cold Lake. You won't go anywhere for at least ten years. There are many people here who have done over twenty consecutive years here as well. Granted, at that point they did not want to leave.



This is not a guarantee at all... we can't generalize based on a few pers - we don't know any surrounding circumstances. There are never any "for sures"... period!


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Sep 2015)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> This is not a guarantee at all... we can't generalize based on a few pers - we don't know any surrounding circumstances. There are never any "for sures"... period!



CDNAIRFORCE is being very specific with his recommendation, and in that regard I would reinforce his thoughts.  If you are a tech (aspecially AVS, but AVN close as well), have a pulse, and want to work in YOD for a while, odds are good that you can stay for some time.  There is enough organizational and workplace variety (for the stations of the cross of any particular MOC-500 trade) in Cold Lake that the CM will be in no particular hurry at all to post you out after 2-3 years.

Mileage may vary at other Wings.

:2c: to CDNAIRFORCES' :2c:

G2G


----------



## smale436 (28 Sep 2015)

Thanks for that! You really summed it up with the "stations of the cross" phrase. I don't care to assume whether Binrat has been posted to Cold Lake, but my "generalizations" are based not on "a few pers" but on the majority of the MOC 500 Series I've met in my eight years here. The people who come to CL as a first posting and leave less than 4-6 years are few and far between. They had surrounding circumstances like family issues, compassionate situations, career progression/succession, service couples, etc. Between type course, AGYS training, load course for AWST and minimum two years to get A Levels you find yourself fairly qualified after 3-5 years. Couple that with always being short in manning and the chance of them posting you "just because" are quite slim, and worse for AWST than AVS/AVN. I've been told that unless you have a serious issue you're wasting your time going to a CM interview looking for a posting out if you've been a Cpl for a few years and hold level A's but they have no issue for postings elsewhere on base to different units. (And that's been fairly accurate in most respects) Even support trades are in the same boat. Most clerks and supply techs I know here are averaging 8-10 years here. Come to CL as a Pte, move around the wing and leave CL (or not) as a Sgt/WO.


----------



## BinRat55 (29 Sep 2015)

A few pers or 200 pers... I am not trying to "undermine" the AF experience you or anyone else has on this site - my point is that you are not a career manager. You tell an individual who's not in yet (or in and new, or even better - a spouse...):



			
				CDNAIRFORCE said:
			
		

> If you don't want to move much and are an aircraft technician, ask to come to Cold Lake. You won't go anywhere for at least ten years...



We like to do what's called "manage expectations" and as such, unless you are directly responsible for a certain decision, you do not go around making definitive statements like "YOU WON'T GO ANYWHERE FOR AT LEAST 10 YEARS..." While it is entirely possible you are correct, can YOU promise this? For all you know, the OP is a spouse with a family problem and want's ammo for the serving other half. I completely understand what you mean - but I have the benefit of having over 25 years served, 10 of which on an air force base. Others may not. 

All i'm saying is have some objectivity when handing out advice here or anywhere else for that matter. There are a lot of people on this site with less time and experience as you who some tent to take the "older, wiser dude" as gospel. Do and say what you wish, but if you get in the habit in the CAF of making statements to your troops that are definitive and can't follow through, you are in for a bad time.

MY  :2c:


----------



## smale436 (29 Sep 2015)

While I intended that last statement to provide anecdotal experience from the typical Cold Lake experience, I can see how the wording left some to be desired for someone who may not even know where Cold Lake is. I get where you're coming from so thanks for the advice.


----------



## BinRat55 (30 Sep 2015)

It's all good. A lot of times the experiences we live are ingrained in us so much that the reality we live is our own bubble. I, and a great many of us have provided "words of wisdom" or advice not seeing the bigger picture because it's all we know and hey, how can anything else be true right?

That being said, I do know exactly where you are coming from - there are many places for someone to "hide" as it were on the bigger bases / wings. Gander for instance not so much. Petawawa - everytime you are posted (24 separate UICs one can be posted to) is considered a posting. I know of a guy who managed to spend his whole 22 year career in Pet. And he was a purple trade!

Conversely, I know of a girl who was posted to Greenwood, qualified to work on a specific airframe, there for 8 months before being tossed onto a course for a second frame, moved to Trenton. Total time in Greenwood - less than 2 years.


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Sep 2015)

I think 8 Wing Trenton wins the award for "RCAF location most likely to facilitate entrenched personnel."  I once ha a CWO tell me he had 15+ postings in his career....later admitting to serving in three locations: Cornwallis (basic), Borden (MOC500 tech trg), and Trenton (entire op career).

:nod:

G2G


----------



## Messerschmitt (9 Oct 2015)

Well that would make sense. The only base that has 3-4(with J's) unique airframes stationed, not found anywhere else. A pilot or a tech working on them would stay in Trenton for his entire career unless he gets switched to another airframe.


----------



## BinRat55 (9 Oct 2015)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> I think 8 Wing Trenton wins the award for "RCAF location most likely to facilitate entrenched personnel."  I once ha a CWO tell me he had 15+ postings in his career....later admitting to serving in three locations: Cornwallis (basic), Borden (MOC500 tech trg), and Trenton (entire op career).
> 
> :nod:
> 
> G2G



7 years Petawawa (3 postings there) 6 years Gander (3 postings there) and 13 years Gagetown (3 postings here) So, posted a total of 9 times, overseas 5 times and STILL the best looking SupTech in Canada!!


----------



## suneek (24 Feb 2016)

Hi All, 

Just wondering how often to Pilots have to relocate after training ? And if posted in a remote location with less opportunities for significant other, do CF provide any NCM posting for spouses etc ? 

Any info is helpful. Thank you in advance.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Feb 2016)

There are resources to help spouses gain employment at each base, nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## RemusterKing (24 Feb 2016)

Deleted


----------



## Loachman (24 Feb 2016)

sonic said:
			
		

> And if posted in a remote location with less opportunities for significant other, do CF provide any NCM posting for spouses etc ?



What do you mean by this? Are you married to an NCM?


----------



## Zoomie (24 Feb 2016)

I have moved my wife six(6) times in my short stint - she has not had any meaningful employment during that time.


----------



## suneek (24 Feb 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> What do you mean by this? Are you married to an NCM?



No, just meant if CF helps find civilian spouse some office job or something, as some of the squadrons are in pretty remote locations. It will be a big ask to have her just sit at home and waste her education and career dreams. Looking at, 

- what might be the options available for my wife ?
- if she has a job in another city is there any facility/compensation provided so we can see each other more often ?
- Is there any consideration if she wishes to join forces so she can have a job at the same squadron as me ?

 I have no idea at all about this and what to expect.


----------



## suneek (24 Feb 2016)

Ditch said:
			
		

> I have moved my wife six(6) times in my short stint - she has not had any meaningful employment during that time.



I suspected that might be the case.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (24 Feb 2016)

Ditch said:
			
		

> I have moved my wife six(6) times in my short stint - she has not had any meaningful employment during that time.



This wife is about to embark on her 15th move in 22 years.  She is a saint - and we are almost on the same page now - she is retired and I am just tired.


----------



## Loachman (24 Feb 2016)

sonic said:
			
		

> - Is there any consideration if she wishes to join forces so she can have a job at the same squadron as me ?



She could join, and the two of you could be posted to opposite ends of the country. Postings to the same base happen, but are not guaranteed.



			
				sonic said:
			
		

> I have no idea at all about this and what to expect.



Lots of discussion in older threads.


----------



## sarahsmom (25 Feb 2016)

sonic said:
			
		

> No, just meant if CF helps find civilian spouse some office job or something, as some of the squadrons are in pretty remote locations. It will be a big ask to have her just sit at home and waste her education and career dreams. Looking at,
> 
> - what might be the options available for my wife ?
> - if she has a job in another city is there any facility/compensation provided so we can see each other more often ?
> ...



The military does NOT help the spouse find a job directly, even when posted to a semi isolated or isolated post.
I was a military spouse (for 15 years prior to joining) and an army brat before that(for 20 yrs). All my jobs I got on my own.
There is some consideration given to dependents, like a bonus point in your interview. But it doesn't guarantee you any kind of employment. The MFRC does try and help out, with resume writing and networking classes.
In those isolated postings (I'm speaking of Goose Bay and Suffield), the jobs open to civilians on base are few and heavily competed for. Usually postings to those places don't have a whole lot of off-base opportunities either. Few employers are willing to hire someone who will be gone again in 1 to 3 years. The nearest town in Suffield is 30-45 min away, and for Goose Bay (not counting Happy Valley) the nearest town is 5-6 hours away.
I worked at a lot of Walmarts, McDonald's, and Tim Horton's over those years. I did manage to get a job at Canex one year. It's tough because you aren't necessarily guaranteed anything from your previous employer, even if you stay with the same company. I switched Walmarts and all I retained was seniority (for vacation days). Salary couldn't be guaranteed since I was switching provinces. Very frustrating for the spouse. But I knew he was military when I married him, and that this is what happens to military couples.

If you ask to go IR, and live without her for that posting, just know that it may not be approved, and you would only get to go "home" once or twice a year at best.
Even if your spouse joins, you will be separated for a number of years while she finishes her training. Mine retired 4 years after I joined, and we were separated for the first 3 years of my career due to training and his posting. And when you do get posted, your career manager and your spouse's have to find a base where there is room for both of you (doesn't always happen). They try, but the needs of the military come first.
Good luck!


----------



## Teeny (9 Jan 2019)

Hi my boyfriend has applied for a voluntary change of trade and I’m applying for nursing school. I wanted to know if there are certain trades that are less dangerous, have more bases throughout the country, are more in demand, and will make you relocate less frequently?


----------



## sarahsmom (9 Jan 2019)

Hard navy trades usually go to one coast or the other and stay there after training. If you are hoping to not move very often, that's your best bet.
The point of moving is to expand your experience, which allows you to get promoted. 


Not sure what you mean by less dangerous -- all trades have combat potential except padre. Padres don't fight, even though they will deploy.

Support trades would probably be the best bet for most bases across the country. Clerks, supply techs, med techs, MSE Ops, veh techs, MPs, etc are posted to just about every base in Canada.

As for in demand trades, your best bet is to talk to recruiting.


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Jan 2019)

Perhaps Musician.

A trained musician, once qualified can earn more than $60k.

Regards
G2G


----------



## CountDC (14 Jan 2019)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> Support trades would probably be the best bet for most bases across the country. Clerks, supply techs, med techs, MSE Ops, veh techs, MPs, etc are posted to just about every base in Canada.



What's a clerk?? [


----------



## sarahsmom (15 Jan 2019)

Sorry, I meant HRAs ans FSAs.
Paper pushers extraordinaire.
Not being facetious... I absolutely love my clerks at my unit, so happy they are there and I no longer have to do my own claims, etc!


----------

